# Female invitation?



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me where I can download the female invitation call? Varmit Al's site doesn't seem to have it? Thanks

Trevor


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I downloaded the one I use from the Western Rivers Site. Actually I could have recorded one for you last night.

I was at our Indoor Shooting Range last night which is located about a block from the edge of town. As I left the Range and was walking to my vehicle I could hear something so I stopped and listened. Sure enough it was a Coyote (which seemed to be out by the town's lagoon by the sound) and it was doing a Female Invitation (or at least it sounded exactly like the Female Invitation I have downloaded to my E-Caller).

I listened for 10 minutes and this Coyote never shut up. Sure made me wish I hadn't been working.

Larry


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

The call you downloaded from western rivers, was it the greeting howl because I don't see a coyote invitation? 
I would of liked to of heard that yote howl! You don't hear yotes up here that often.

Trevor


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

None of the sites listed show a female invitation howl. Have fun finding one. I have mastering the art with randy anderson and he does one. The way he does it shows VERy little difference from a challenge howl. Its a little softer and not so aggressive. But the length is exactly the same as a challenge.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

I tried to record my own on my mp3 using my mini mag howler. It sounds great when blowing on the howler but the sound quailty is not that great when played back through the e-caller. Maybe I can do some editing and make it sound a little better.

Trevor


----------



## rhdeerslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

there is one on the Western Rivers site.....or there was last week!!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Do you guys believe coyotes actually have a language? Or do they just react to different sounds? 
Some have studied howling and what it means for years, but even they say they are not sure what the sounds actually mean. 
Could it be you guys have fallen into the pit of advertising? Just food for thought. :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Danny would you say that you don't believe in the "22 different vocalizations" that have been printed? This is opening up a whole big can of worms


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah I know, but it's fun to talk about as long as the folks keep an open mind. 
The 22 vocalizations? I don't know that anyone can prove that it's true or not. Anything is possable. 
Vocalizations/Language? Different coyote sounds mean different things? Coyotes can actually talk to one another? How smart are coyotes? Good questions. 
Lets find out what all these folks think. :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Danny in the literture that i have read on vocalizations most of the sounds were titled and documented after repeatedly hearing the howl or sound and watching the response of the other coyotes in the area. I guess that is what they considered proving that the howl or sound was what they were calling it. for instance a invitation howl


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Danny B said:


> How smart are coyotes?


Ive just started this coyote hunting a month or so ago, and have yet to connect with one in 2 doz. stands. They are ALOT smarter then me right now, but I will get one of them sonsofb!tchs!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I believe different vocalizations mean different things to the coyotes. One prime example is the warning barks/howls. After years of hunting and having several times when a coyote either came out and saw me, then ran back into cover and started the warnings, or I called in a pair, killed one and the survivor went back into cover and started warning, or when I've been busted on the way into a set, or one cames to the call and smells me and go's back into cover and does the warnings.

It's obviouse to me what that means. Before I studied the sounds, It was all just a bunch of noise to me.

I'm assuming a warning bark/howl is a sound you are farmiliar wth Danny, and I'm assuming when you here it you know what it means. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Mad2go! said:


> The call you downloaded from western rivers, was it the greeting howl because I don't see a coyote invitation?
> I would of liked to of heard that yote howl! You don't hear yotes up here that often.
> 
> Trevor


Yep it is one of the Greeting Howls listed. Last time I checked you could indeed download sounds from Western Rivers web site, but haven't done it or tried in in a while.

Larry


----------



## rhdeerslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads ... owling.mp3


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

BBD, Howling was not a southwestern thing not to many years ago, I'd guess it started getting popular the last 10 or 12 years, first heard of it maybe 20 years ago. 
A couple friends of mine Rich Higgins/ Rich Cronk are pretty good at it, couple of the best in the country so they say. 
Myself, I don't rely on howling that much, the sound I use the most is the lone howl and it works. I have not gone to coyote howling school lol I don't feel a need to, but I do pay some attention to whats going on. 
I've personally heard a few thousand coyotes howl, barks, yeps etc Why do they respond to different sounds? Hell if I know. :wink: It is possable 1 coyote could respond to all 22 sounds picked at random.  :wink:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

That link to the female howl.. it doesnt say female invitation howl.. that howl sounds more like a young coyote locator..


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> That link to the female howl.. it doesnt say female invitation howl.. that howl sounds more like a young coyote locator..


I listened to it as well. Thats not a female invitation IMO. Sounds like a greeting/lonesome/interogation/contact howl. it's funny too that people have different names for the same sound :lol:


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Funny, I have that sound downloaded. I have it named female howl!! It does sound a bit softer :roll:

Trevor


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Do females get aggressive towards other females this time of year?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

the little bit I know about female invintation vocalizations is that there is a primary and a secondary vocalization "correct me if I am wrong!" The primary invintation is a softer vocalization, trying to get the attention of the male in the area. The secondary call is more aggressive, sounds a lot like a challenge howl. The female uses the secondary part of the vocalization if they are not able to locate the male or the male will not come to her. I did some research a couple of months back and If I remember right this is how it works.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

The female invitation howl is started with somthing like a challenge but breaks off fairly sharp. The main thing with that howl is time in between. She howls and then waits for an answer. You don't don't do it more than once a sequence. Time in between is important. If she doesn't get a response after sometime she starts a different sequence which is more impatient with a few howls, and some yips. If you have ever heard it , you will never forget it.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

If you listen to Randy Anderson he says the exact opposite of that statement. He says they will do the female invitation over and over. And its a laid back type of call. Not aggressively done.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

You are right. Perhaps I should have been a little clearer. You do it over and over but with a little time in between. She howls and waits to get an answer, before she howls again. She will keep this up for quite sometime over and over again.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

FINALLY had some luck this morning. Well, by luck i'm mean i got a reponse back! Not only one but two!! Well, don't say i never got excited. I have been waiting a loooong time! Anyway, I got to my first stand. It wasn't far off the road. Started with the rabbit distress. Tried that for a bit then i decide I would try the old female howl. The valley I was in came alive! The first one came back with a greeting. Then the second came back with what sounded like a warning howl. A series of sort barks and cut off. Maybe it was another female? It sounded high pitched. I called again with the female howl and again I get a warning from both. I see one of them about 250-300 yrds out, it gives one last howl and disappeared. I waited for 15 min. then i tried a couple of challenge bark and thenafew pup distresses. I never saw or heard anything after. By that time the traffic on the road behind me had started to pick up pretty good. So i left thinking that they might not come out with all the comotion. Any suggestions on how I should approach that area the next time i go out? Would Saturday be to soon?

Trevor


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Maybe I should wait awhile? :-?

Trevor


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Most predator hunters would say yes, stay away from the area. Although I like to go back where I had success. I'd say go back, change up your sounds, and give it a shot. Its only going to be about 3 days when you go back, but I personally think its worth a shot.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Going again in the morning, any tips would be GREAT!!! I need all the help I can get! :wink:

Trevor


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Got another one to respond to the howl!!! Couldn't get it out in the open? I think it was a female. Sounded like she gave the female invit. howl . What should I have done to get her to show herself?

Trevor


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Imitated her sounds.

According to some hunters the females dont like to come to the males. not sure though.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Much like real woman!LOL....JK.


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, good info. I'm going to give that area a rest for awhile before I hit it again.

Trevor


----------

